# International 4300 Salt/Plow Truck



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

2008 International 4300 (Pre-Emission Truck) Under CDL GVWR 26,000
Engine DT466 (245 Hp 620 Ft Lb Torque) Know as the 500,000 Mile Engine
148,000 Miles
Trans Allison HS 5 speed Trans (XMSN 3000) Automatic
Frame and Cab are Clean - Not all rusted out
Bendix Air Brakes
10,000 Front Axle
50 Gal Fuel Tank
Spring Suspension
Tires 95%
Brakes & Drums Recently Done
Power Heated Mirrors
A/C
Air Ride Driver Seat
CD/AM/FM
S/S Wheel Simulators
Swenson 10' S/S Conveyor V-Box Salt Spreader (Fully Hydraulic)
Boss 10' V-DXT V-Plow (Municipal Plow)
Full LED Strobes and LED Bar
Buyers 24"x24"x42" Alum Tool Box (To Carry Bag Product for walks)

Truck was built for us last season.

Asking $54,000.00


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Miles will help you.


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Add updated with miles


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Did you drop a pre emission engine in this truck? I was under the impression that 2007 was the last year...


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Did you drop a pre emission engine in this truck? I was under the impression that 2007 was the last year...


No, this was as a pre - emissions truck from International this is the VIN that you can call the dealer to confirm 1HTMMAAL48H576808


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

For anyone who is seriously interested.... I can email you the complete print out of all the specs from International that I had them print for me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Good luck with the sale, it's a beautiful truck at a good price. Unfortunately I'm in the market for one I can use year round.


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good luck with the sale, it's a beautiful truck at a good price. Unfortunately I'm in the market for one I can use year round.


Thank you.....btw this truck was set up so that the spreader body an be removed in the warm months and you can drop on a 10' dump body. You'll need a fork lift, loader or chain fall.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Propony said:


> Thank you.....btw this truck was set up so that the spreader body an be removed in the warm months and you can drop on a 10' dump body. You'll need a fork lift, loader or chain fall.


Interesting...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting...


Subframe for each of the 2 seasons bodies and quick couplers for the hydraulics. Simple.

Or, with your money, just buy a (GASP!) Swenson Chameleon.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

They are a nice truck in the single axle with a good turning radius. Free bump


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Boy do I wish I could justify spending that kind of money in March. I'd be all over it. That's exactly what I'm looking for. But I don't have cash to pay for it, and don't want to be paying on a note for 8-9 months before I'd get a return on it.


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Under Federal Tax Code 179 you can take 100% depreciation off this years income taxes of the purchase of this truck.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Canadian dollars, American dollars, whatever. That truck is pimpalicous!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

as I've asked plenty of times before, if you're not interested then DO NOT post in these for sale threads


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

*SOLD * Thanks for your interest everyone!


----------

